# Did they skip teaching reading a tape measure in school?



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

makes me sick. Simple math. Thats what is wrong in the world today.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> My folding stick rule has 1/16's on it' and I use it for everything.


Now there's an idea.. I need something that's easy to get in/out of a pocket with one hand while on top of a ladder, and I keep breaking the belt-hooks on tapes.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Just for fun:
> 
> I have candidates rate themselves on skills from 1 to 10. It's fun.
> 
> I'll get somebody who rates himself a 9 or 10 out of 10 on tile.


I have been reading this thread with a large grin and then I read the above. Years ago I was interviewing when I was a Maintenance Supervisor. I was looking for an individual that was skilled in more than just one trade. I wanted someone that was not afraid to be challenged a bit. I too came up with a "Self Evaluation Test". Before they took it I would give them a firm warning that they should NOT over or under rate themselves. Since this was only part of their interview. With out a doubt a few thought that they walked on water and others had a very low score. 

I would sit opposite them at the conference room table and watch their reaction and to make them a little nervous. After my discussion with them after the test I would also determine how much or lack of BS went into the the scores. 

Then there was the guy that ended up telling me that when he worked for a union company and they were out on strike that "He was the only one that had the balls to climb over the fence, past the guard dogs and sliced the tires on the company trucks." But that is another story..............................

Below is the form I used. I now own a Security Alarm Company and have added items related to that industry. Those that want may modify and use as you see fit with my permission. No copyright issues here. It may be a bit long but that was intentional. Also I had a special way or breaking down the scores so I could see their strong and weak points. That was very effective. 

Enjoy and have a good week all.

Les



SELF EVALUATION SHEET

Applicants Name: ___________________________ Date: ____________________ 

Score yourself depending upon what you feel your level of knowledge and experience is on all of the following topics. Please be honest with yourself, try your best not to overstate or understate your score. Be honest with yourself. 

Use the following criteria for the self evaluation.

(1) NONE (2) SOME (3) GOOD (4) VERY GOOD (5) EXCELLENT



Planned Maint. Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Predictive Maint. Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Preventative Maint. System 1 2 3 4 5

NEC Regulations 1 2 3 4 5

20 HP and less DC Controllers 1 2 3 4 5

75 HP and less DC Controllers 1 2 3 4 5

More than 75 HP DC Controls 1 2 3 4 5

AC inverters 1 2 3 4 5

Less than 120 Volt Electrical 1 2 3 4 5

120 Volt Electrical 1 2 3 4 5

240 Volt Electrical 1 2 3 4 5

480 Volt Electrical 1 2 3 4 5

More than 480 Volt Electrical 1 2 3 4 5

Two Phase AC 1 2 3 4 5

Three Phase AC 1 2 3 4 5

DC Motors 1 2 3 4 5

Split Phase AC Motors 1 2 3 4 5

Capacitor Start Motors 1 2 3 4 5

Three Phase Motors 1 2 3 4 5

Electronics 1 2 3 4 5

Printed Circuit Boards 1 2 3 4 5

Wire Gages 1 2 3 4 5

OHM’S Law 1 2 3 4 5

Infrared Sensors 1 2 3 4 5

Photo Electric Devices 1 2 3 4 5

Power Supplies 1 2 3 4 5

Supervised Wiring Circuits 1 2 3 4 5

Line Carrier Products (X-10) 1 2 3 4 5

Automation Devices 1 2 3 4 5

Microwave Devices 1 2 3 4 5

Relay Logic 1 2 3 4 5

Integrated Circuits (IC's) 1 2 3 4 5

Electrical Schematics 1 2 3 4 5

Elementary Diagrams 1 2 3 4 5

Ladder Logic 1 2 3 4 5

Electrical Design 1 2 3 4 5

Electronic Design 1 2 3 4 5

Conduit Bending 1 2 3 4 5

Troubleshoot Electrical 1 2 3 4 5

Troubleshoot Electronics 1 2 3 4 5

VOM 1 2 3 4 5

0-Scope 1 2 3 4 5

Amp Probe 1 2 3 4 5

Chart Recorder 1 2 3 4 5

PID Temperature Controllers 1 2 3 4 5

Sprinkler Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Fire Alarm Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Ionization Smoke Det. 1 2 3 4 5

Photoelectric Smoke Det. 1 2 3 4 5

Heat Detectors 1 2 3 4 5

Horn/Strobe Devices 1 2 3 4 5

Pull Stations 1 2 3 4 5

Voice Evacuation Systems 1 2 3 4 5

NFPA Regulations 1 2 3 4 5

BOCA Codes 1 2 3 4 5

Security Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Alarm Panels 1 2 3 4 5

Passive Infrared Motion Det. 1 2 3 4 5

Stress Sensors 1 2 3 4 5

Magnetic Door Contacts 1 2 3 4 5

Microwave Motion Detectors 1 2 3 4 5

Phone Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Ultrasonic Sensors 1 2 3 4 5

Capacitive Sensors 1 2 3 4 5

Magnetic Pickups 1 2 3 4 5

Photo Electrics 1 2 3 4 5

Counter/Timers 1 2 3 4 5

Computer Repair 1 2 3 4 5

Computer Programming 1 2 3 4 5

Computer User 1 2 3 4 5

Computer Educated 1 2 3 4 5

10 Base T Networking	.	1 2 3 4 5

100 Base T Networking 1 2 3 4 5

Thin Net 1 2 3 4 5

Fiber Optic Cable 1 2 3 4 5

Wireless Networks 1 2 3 4 5

Windows 98 1 2 3 4 5

Windows 2000	ME 1 2 3 4 5

Windows NT 1 2 3 4 5

Novel OS  1 2 3 4 5

Apple Mac 1 2 3 4 5

UNIX 1 2 3 4 5

LINUX 1 2 3 4 5

Programmable Logic Controllers 1 2 3 4 5

PLC Training 1 2 3 4 5

Pneumatic Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Pneumatic Design Work 1 2 3 4 5

Pneumatic Troubleshooting 1 2 3 4 5

Hydraulic Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Hydraulic Design Work 1 2 3 4 5

Hydraulic Troubleshooting 1 2 3 4 5

Micrometers 1 2 3 4 5

Dial Calipers 1 2 3 4 5

Vernier Caliper 1 2 3 4 5

Other Measuring Devices 1 2 3 4 5

Metal Lathe 1 2 3 4 5

Vertical Mill 1 2 3 4 5

Surface Grinder 1 2 3 4 5

Torch Cutting 1 2 3 4 5

Torch Welding 1 2 3 4 5

Arc Welding AC 1 2 3 4 5

Arc Welding DC 1 2 3 4 5

TIG\MIG Welding 1 2 3 4 5

Sheet Metal Work 1 2 3 4 5

Mechanical Aptitude 1 2 3 4 5

Bearing Replacement 1 2 3 4 5

Belt & Sheave Adjustment 1 2 3 4 5

Chain & Sprocket Drives 1 2 3 4 5 

Gear Box Repair 1 2 3 4 5

Mechanical Seals 1 2 3 4 5

Centrifugal Pumps 1 2 3 4 5

Rough Carpentry 1 2 3 4 5

Finish Carpentry 1 2 3 4 5

General Plumbing 1 2 3 4 5

Copper Pipe Work 1 2 3 4 5

PVC Pipe Work 1 2 3 4 5

Galvanize Pipe Work 1 2 3 4 5

Refrigeration Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Rotary Screw Compressors 1 2 3 4 5

Reciprocating Compressors 1 2 3 4 5

Vane Compressors 1 2 3 4 5

HVAC 1 2 3 4 5

Fans & Blowers 1 2 3 4 5

Air Conditioners 1 2 3 4 5

Chillers 1 2 3 4 5

Propane Gas Heaters 1 2 3 4 5

Natural Gas Heaters 1 2 3 4 5

Auto Driving Record 1 2 3 4 5

Automotive Repairs 1 2 3 4 5

Electric Forklift Trucks 1 2 3 4 5

Propane Forklift Trucks 1 2 3 4 5

Pallet Truck Repairs 1 2 3 4 5

Lead Acid Batteries 1 2 3 4 5

Dry Cell Batteries 1 2 3 4 5

Battery Life Calculations 1 2 3 4 5

Rechargeable Batteries 1 2 3 4 5

Battery Charge Circuits 1 2 3 4 5

Computer Aided Drafting 1 2 3 4 5

Electrical Drafting 1 2 3 4 5

Mechanical Drafting 1 2 3 4 5

Shop Organizing 1 2 3 4 5

OSHA Regulations 1 2 3 4 5

Project Organizing 1 2 3 4 5

Meeting Deadlines 1 2 3 4 5

Documentation of Work 1 2 3 4 5

Writing Reports 1 2 3 4 5

Asking Questions 1 2 3 4 5

Solving Problems 1 2 3 4 5

Building Construction 1 2 3 4 5

Creativity/Inventiveness 1 2 3 4 5

Following Instructions 1 2 3 4 5

Communication Skills 1 2 3 4 5

CCTV Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Camera Lens Calculation 1 2 3 4 5

Time Lapse Recorder 1 2 3 4 5

Digital Video Recorders 1 2 3 4 5

Video Multiplexer 1 2 3 4 5

Intercom Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Telephone Paging Systems 1 2 3 4 5

Telephone Voice Mail System 1 2 3 4 5

Napco Panels 1 2 3 4 5

Ademco Panels 1 2 3 4 5

Caddx Panels 1 2 3 4 5

ITI Panels 1 2 3 4 5

Sentrol Panels 1 2 3 4 5

Moose Panels 1 2 3 4 5

Morse Panels 1 2 3 4 5

DSC Panels 1 2 3 4 5

FBII Panels 1 2 3 4 5

Radionics Panels 1 2 3 4 5

Silent Knight Panels 1 2 3 4 5

FireLite Panels 1 2 3 4 5

Wireless Equipment 1 2 3 4 5

Access Control System 1 2 3 4 5

Northern Computers 1 2 3 4 5

Corby System 1 2 3 4 5


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

I scored myself at 342 on the ABLE1 evaluation.
and earn a living at handyman fix-it service and repair work
as a large percentage of our painting biz.
I suspect I might not meet your standards.
Think I'll continue reading posts and learning best I can.
r


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I would have circled "1" on every one of those items.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

framerman said:


> I would have circled "1" on every one of those items.


I would have got up and left after reading the 1st five questions.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Tmrrptr said:


> I scored myself at 342 on the ABLE1 evaluation.
> and earn a living at handyman fix-it service and repair work
> as a large percentage of our painting biz.
> I suspect I might not meet your standards.
> ...




Very good your average would have been 2.206 and that would have earned you a second look in my book. Now depending upon my needs at the time I would have looked on how you scored on the specific skills.

Of course I would have also have read all your past post here on Contractor Talk to determine your BS multiplier to get a more exact evaluation. :thumbup: IMHO this was a real help to find the best person for the job.

Thanks for taking the test.

Les


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

send_it_all said:


> I would have got up and left after reading the 1st five questions.



Or he would have not applied for the position in the first place since it was job specific. 

I would only give this to those that applied and had a good resume or info the applicaton that peaked my interest to bring them in for an interview. 

As I remember I only interviewed less than 10% of all that applied.

The other 90% never got a call for an interview.

Les


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

ABLE1 said:


> I have been reading this thread with a large grin and then I read the above. Years ago I was interviewing when I was a Maintenance Supervisor. I was looking for an individual that was skilled in more than just one trade. I wanted someone that was not afraid to be challenged a bit. I too came up with a "Self Evaluation Test". Before they took it I would give them a firm warning that they should NOT over or under rate themselves. Since this was only part of their interview. With out a doubt a few thought that they walked on water and others had a very low score.
> 
> I would sit opposite them at the conference room table and watch their reaction and to make them a little nervous. After my discussion with them after the test I would also determine how much or lack of BS went into the the scores.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm in way off here but that seems like a very excessive test for a low voltage security alrm insataller. I know a few installers and they would problably score a 30 tops. Then again I am not familiar with alot of the terms used in your test.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

My framing subs prefer to use the term Sixty seven and three eights plus a c#nt hair


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

curapa said:


> Maybe I'm in way off here but that seems like a very excessive test for a low voltage security alrm insataller. I know a few installers and they would problably score a 30 tops. Then again I am not familiar with alot of the terms used in your test.



You may have missed the point. It is NOT that you need to know anything about say 480 volt 3 phase but if you do then you would get a higher overall score. 

Those that scored higher in the low voltage security alarm installer requirement would most definitely be looked at as being qualified. 

I personally feel that it is far better to have a person that knows something about a lot of things so that when faced with an unusual problem they will be better qualified that the person that only knows everything about one specific task. 

Remember I said in the beginning that the test started when I was looking for a Maintenance Tech. and since I had a Maintenance Department that consisted of just my self I was looking for someone that could complement my abilities and fill some weak spots. At the time the company had grown from one building and 4 production lines to two buildings with 9 production lines all running 24/5 and a lot 24/7. If you were in the middle of fixing toilet and a machine went down because of a faulty speed controller and production was loosing from $200-$500 per hour somebody had to know what to look for in order to get it up and running again. Because of this No grass grew under our feet. I could give you a whole lot of other scenarios but I hope you get the idea.

The Self Evaluation Test was only a tool that I used to make a decision that would affect someone else life.(not to mention my own) I took hiring someone very seriously. To me it was a very large responsibility and I wanted to make sure I did it to the best of my ability. I have made some mistakes and have learned from them, hopefully. 

Hope that makes sense.

Les


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

I actually got 12', 3" and 3 lines one time!!!!!:clap:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

ABLE1 said:


> You may have missed the point. It is NOT that you need to know anything about say 480 volt 3 phase but if you do then you would get a higher overall score.
> 
> Those that scored higher in the low voltage security alarm installer requirement would most definitely be looked at as being qualified.
> 
> ...


I would look at that test and walk out, and I am a licensed plumber, a certified weldor, and a fabricator with a decent rep.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Framerman-- where abouts in southern Maine?


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> I would look at that test and walk out, and I am a licensed plumber, a certified weldor, and a fabricator with a decent rep.


As "The Grand Wazoo" you most likely would not be in need of a job. 

Hope your week goes well.

Les


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I was on a job this past summer and the GC's daughters boyfriend was helping...I don't know how many times I heard him say something like "Whats the one after 1/4? And it's 2 marks after 1/2"...And this kid was going to college in the fall...


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> I was on a job this past summer and the GC's daughters boyfriend was helping...I don't know how many times I heard him say something like "Whats the one after 1/4? And it's 2 marks after 1/2"...And this kid was going to college in the fall...


That's where I know you from!!!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> That's where I know you from!!!


Well,his name was Mike,I kid you not...:laughing:


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

ABLE1 said:


> Very good your average would have been 2.206 and that would have earned you a second look in my book. Now depending upon my needs at the time I would have looked on how you scored on the specific skills.
> 
> Of course I would have also have read all your past post here on Contractor Talk to determine your BS multiplier to get a more exact evaluation. :thumbup: IMHO this was a real help to find the best person for the job.
> 
> ...


I scored 317 for myself. One thing I dislike about a survey like that is that it does not determine the ability of the applicant to learn and adapt and analyze. That is my strongest suit- whatever I don't know, I can pick up very easily.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow the further i got into this thread the more complex this tape measure school got.


----------



## Catoctin Timber (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe it would help todays youth if they incorporated measuring into a video game.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

or on their phone!:w00t:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

ABLE1 said:


> As "The Grand Wazoo" you most likely would not be in need of a job.
> 
> Hope your week goes well.
> 
> Les


Not everyone can be the Grand Wazoo. :thumbsup:


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Not everyone can be the Grand Wazoo. :thumbsup:



You definitely have the last word.................... Well no, maybe not.:no:


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

framerman said:


> I had 3 interviews with potential employees yesterday. The ad clearly stated, you must be able to take accurate measurements with a tape measure.
> 
> First question I asked them, I handed them a tape measure and asked them to measure the door behind them (33-11/16) all three got it wrong.
> 
> ...


.375???? sheesh- I just multiply that by the denominator that you are wanting - although this one screams out 3/8ths.. 

or say .765 ? I dunno, times 32 for arguements sake - 24.48/32 or 49/64hs...... or a smidgin over 3/4's... :laughing:

oh! here's a test! get them to add 3/4 and 5/8ths... see what happens then...


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Mrmac204 said:


> oh! here's a test! get them to add 3/4 and 5/8ths... see what happens then...



Ok, I'll bite. 1.375" should about do it.

I was going to write some very profound dribble but just couldn't bring myself to put the words together. I will leave that task to others. 

I have had one of those R-E-A-L Mondays and fear I shall have more as the week progresses.

Ya'll have a good rest of the week.


Les


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

I asked one of my guys to write up a to do list on his procedure for making a five panel door. In black felt marker he proceeded to write three pages double spaced on his way of doing it. I never really read the process; I just knew he would explain it for those that needed to refresh their memory. 
A lady that worked in the shop quit the other day and in conversation with the others that work there, some funny stories came to light about her working there. She was reading the procedure while waiting for the vacuum to shut down and turned to one of the boys and said “what is a C Hair” Apparently the drum sander needs that much adjustment….Man I laughed and spit up some of my coffee on a clean shirt.
Does c hair count as a unit of measure?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

woodmagman said:


> I asked one of my guys to write up a to do list on his procedure for making a five panel door. In black felt marker he proceeded to write three pages double spaced on his way of doing it. I never really read the process; I just knew he would explain it for those that needed to refresh their memory.
> A lady that worked in the shop quit the other day and in conversation with the others that work there, some funny stories came to light about her working there. She was reading the procedure while waiting for the vacuum to shut down and turned to one of the boys and said “what is a C Hair” Apparently the drum sander needs that much adjustment….Man I laughed and spit up some of my coffee on a clean shirt.
> Does c hair count as a unit of measure?


A c-hair is equal to a pee- whisker.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

woodmagman said:


> Does c hair count as a unit of measure?



Absolutly!!! It is just a little bigger than a frog hair.

And you can take that to the bank.



Les


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

> oh! here's a test! get them to add 3/4 and 5/8ths... see what happens then...


I was thinking the same thing myself. We do have to add another fraction every once in awhile, so.....that will be on my WRITTEN questionnaire. 5 questions ought to about do it.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> A c-hair is equal to a pee- whisker.


Then, of course, you have your RED c-hair, which is a little smaller than a regualr c-hair.

Everybody knows that.:thumbup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

And "just a c*** fuzz" is the smallest industry standard measurement known to man.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Catoctin Timber said:


> Maybe it would help todays youth if they incorporated measuring into a video game.


Hey great idea!!!! Boob the builder video game based on teenage format teaching building skills on a remedial level!!!!

I'm calling a video production company tomorrow!!!:laughing:

Can we measure? YES WE CAN!!


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

wizendwizard said:


> Hey great idea!!!! Boob the builder video game based on teenage format teaching building skills on a remedial level!!!!
> 
> I'm calling a video production company tomorrow!!!:laughing:
> 
> Can we measure? YES WE CAN!!


 
Was already tried in the eighties. As a carpenter Mario of Donkey Kong couldn't read a tape either, So he hooked up with his brotjer Luigi and became a plumber.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> Was already tried in the eighties. As a carpenter Mario of Donkey Kong couldn't read a tape either, So he hooked up with his brotjer Luigi and became a plumber.


eh? You wouldn't be a cigarette smoking, cell phone talkin', fish person, now would ya?

Plumbers have an undeserved rep for that tape thing. "Close enough" is our 16ths and sometimes 1/4s, but never our 1/2s.


----------



## Blackcloud (Apr 19, 2009)

we have a laborer that can not read or write.

he does one hell of a good job on the clean up, and demo crew tho

*edit* which reminds me. friday he called us up at lunch saying he ran the dump truck out of gas. so we got our food to go and headed down to give him a few gallons of gas. when i got there he told us that one of the tanks was full, the other empty, and that he looked all over for a switch to change tanks. I jumped in and quickly pointed out the AUX/MAIN switch to him. switched tanks and truck fired right up.. the guy slays me sometimes


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Able1-your test made me realize how much I learned in my life- I scored a 385 which maybe on the conservative side as most of the things listed I studied & worked on thru-out my career in Industry-I was in Maintenance for 28 yrs of my 39 yrs there. I was a Journeyman electrician, shift electrician, Infrared Specialist, & the last 4 yrs before I retired a Instrument/Electrical Planner for a shop of 20 guys. I also worked hand in hand with Pipers & Millwrights. We had schools on everything-including much of what you have listed ! I also took Building Trades at a local school before this. :notworthy Whew, Really patting myself here
To get back to this thread-one of the first things we learned- is to read a *Tape Measure along with proper use of tools !!*


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I beat on rocks all day. I measure to the 1/8, the guy that works for me measures to the 1/16. Overkill, takes more time and drives me crazy.

But this is what I end up with.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

used to work with a guy that to find the center of a room he would measure it out and then fold his tape in half


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

LOL...

I told a guy to "burn 3 inches" once and he said "I dont have a lighter"

.....:shifty:


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I learned to convert fractions sometime before high scool, but I didn't learn the decimal equivalents of eigths until I did work machining. I once asked a carpenter for a 2X4 with a length that included something like 9/32" heavy. He said when they used light & heavy they were working with eighths.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tiger said:


> I once asked a carpenter for a 2X4 with a length that included something like 9/32" heavy. He said when they used light & heavy they were working with eighths.


Garndurnteed thet warnt no finish carpenter! :no:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

With the first two guys, did you ask them to give you the measurement down to the 16th? If you ask someone to measure a door, they might just assume you want an approximate answer.

And asking someone to measure down to the 16th may be pushing it a little far. Once I was on a framing crew squaring up a wall with someone, this was the lead framer, so we were pulling diagonals and I yelled out 13/16". He got pissed and said "Don't give me 16th's!, I don't want to have to count out 16th's on my tape!, you can say it's strong!" So I said o.k I'll say strong or weak. I can just look at a tape and read 16th's without counting, but a lot of framers never picked up on that skill.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I think everyone is missing the money boat here.

Why not create an Ipod app?


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Tiger said:


> I once asked a carpenter for a 2X4 with a length that included something like 9/32" heavy.


I've never ever heard of carpenters using 32nds. Heavy, light 16ths and the ol' c**t hair less or more.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

willworkforbeer said:


> I've never ever heard of carpenters using 32nds. Heavy, light 16ths and the ol' c**t hair less or more.


The way I always understood it is:

Strong, Heavy = + 1/16 of an inch
Weak, Light = - 1/16 of an inch
c**t hair or hair = 1/32 of an inch
tits = perfect


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

KennMacMoragh said:


> The way I always understood it is:
> 
> Strong, Heavy = + 1/16 of an inch
> Weak, Light = - 1/16 of an inch


That's exactly what the carpenter was telling me...they'd say 5/8" heavy instead of 11/16" and didn't use 32nds at all. It was rough carpentry (a 2X4).


----------



## JamesKB2 (May 13, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> The way I always understood it is:
> 
> Strong, Heavy = + 1/16 of an inch
> Weak, Light = - 1/16 of an inch
> ...



Exactly the same way I learned. Also, "money" = perfect. "Take the line" would also mean 1/32.

If I have to measure 1/64ths for a cut, that's fine. Just don't ***** at me because the job's going to slow. :whistling


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

What I find funny is that its all a number... Some people feel they cant cut 32nds Its just a line like any other line. 

When I want to be exact I will just mark directly on my tape and then trasnfer the mark.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

mattp said:


> Do framers use 16ths? Would you have accepted 33-5/8 or 33 3/4? I thought framing was roughing in.


 It's no harder to read a tape in 16ths than in halves if you know how to. So why not frame to the 16th?


----------



## rwtapp (Mar 7, 2006)

Recently got rid of a guy who could not read a tape. 

I had to switch all of our tapes to ones with the fractions spelled out on them in 1/8ths which annoys the S out of me.

He could never seem to cut right always a 1/8th to short or to long.

Would always say whats the line after 1/2"

On one occasion he cut three boards that would not fit, my business partner-lead told him "it has to be right", the employee replied "just calm down".

Lost time and lost material, not to mention loss of morale.

All future prospects will be given a short test on measuring.

If guys can't read a tape why would they think they can be a carpenter?


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Crazy carpenters with your fancy schmancy measuring tapes. Landscapers (real men) use paces. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

said best in this thread 

"if it is on the tape we use it!"

:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeReynolds (May 26, 2009)

Had a guy just today tell me on the radio that we had a delivery of 2x4x6x12's just come on site. I had to run down and see for myself 'cause I aint never seen those before. 

They were just the 4x's I had ordered though. This guy is 33 YO and should be grown up by now. He is our elevator operator that claimed he could weld and was a pipefitter, and a carpenter, and a roofer, and.......

ALL he is is an elevator operator though I dont care what he says. I have never asked him to read a tape though.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

MikeReynolds said:


> Had a guy just today tell me on the radio that we had a delivery of 2x4x6x12's just come on site. I had to run down and see for myself 'cause I aint never seen those before.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow how cool is that. Four dimensional lumber. width,depth,length,Time?


----------



## MikeReynolds (May 26, 2009)

framerman said:


> I had 3 interviews with potential employees yesterday. The ad clearly stated, you must be able to take accurate measurements with a tape measure.
> 
> First question I asked them, I handed them a tape measure and asked them to measure the door behind them (33-11/16) all three got it wrong.
> 
> ...


 
I can believe that an engineer cant read a tape. Ours couldnt believe that I couldnt put a dbl 44" door in an 88 1/4" hallway.

"Sure guy, I could screw the hinges to the sheetrock I guess." :furious:

I was on the roof with the same engineer and he wanted a calc on the elev. for the helipad. I figured it up on my cell phone and he asked me 

"Does your phone add in fractions?" :whistling

I told them they ALL do. You just have to know how to program it. :laughing:


----------



## MikeReynolds (May 26, 2009)

Wow how cool is that. Four dimensional lumber. width,depth,length,Time? 



Yeah, with all the new stuff coming out ya never know?


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Back when i was in college for building construction the first week was spent learning how to read a ruler. Having been in the trades for a few years before it was the most boring s*it I ever had to sit through. The only highlight was watching the goobers that didn't get it.
Want to really screw them up. hand them a masons ruler.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I though it was only me who plucked out the morons; my last two guys I hired I never even thought to test something so trivial. Then were out in the field in the first week and I yelled at him to for a measurement and he pull out the tape and stares at it like a deer in headlights. I didn't know what was going on, I asked him what the problem was and he had nothing but a blank stare...I was dumbfounded, he couldn't read a tape, and I'm not talking 16th's or addition he couldn't read it at all!


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I hate to say this . BUT for many years I had a sheet of ply wood painted up With a 7' inch on it . 
I would drag it to the job on hiring day for the big test . 
If i hired some one that could not read a tape they would carry the ply wood around at lunch until they could figure it out. :thumbup:


----------

